# Custom Shooter Shirts



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

IM INTERESTED
dont forget walmart is one of my sponsors


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been looking for a outlet. Good to see some one doing something !


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I will keep everyone posted. It may take some time to get thing rolling but I will do my best


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure Mark I'm interested.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very interested!!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

when I get closer on this I will need some logo files if any of you guys have them. Ill collect as many as i can and save them


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I am interested, I have tons of logo files on my computer from my manufacturers.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I will also try to help shops and manafactures with shooter shirts as well. Its looking like a standard shirt with the banded collar will be 55-60$ and have 3 standard colors and patterns to choose from and the fully 100% custom will be around 100$.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yes


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> I will also try to help shops and manafactures with shooter shirts as well. Its looking like a standard shirt with the banded collar will be 55-60$ and have 3 standard colors and patterns to choose from and the fully 100% custom will be around 100$.


sounds like a very fair price IMO. 
I paid over $75 for my Mathews shirt.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> I will keep everyone posted. It may take some time to get thing rolling but I will do my best


Just let me know anything I can do to help Mark.
I will check with Hooters and walmart for their logo .


----------



## Shooter57 (Feb 27, 2006)

very interested mark


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ive been waiting on one of my peoples to make one for me to have for all my represented companies.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

If the folks who are interested will start contacting their sponsors and ask for permission to use their logo on a shirt and then get me a vector file.and we will see if we can get rolling with this.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> If the folks who are interested will start contacting their sponsors and ask for permission to use their logo on a shirt and then get me a vector file.and we will see if we can get rolling with this.


Um dumb question, what is the prefix for a vector file? I have photoshop and I think I can make vector files... I think.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> Um dumb question, what is the prefix for a vector file? I have photoshop and I think I can make vector files... I think.


Its not a dumb question, heck I dont even know myself lol. I will try to find out though


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You might need this.
http://www.file-extensions.org/filetype/extension/name/vector-graphic-files


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> You might need this.
> http://www.file-extensions.org/filetype/extension/name/vector-graphic-files


thanks im sure that will come in handy


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

can you post some pics of what you have in mind


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

heres one they have made they can also make matching hoodies


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

heres one of a hoodie


----------



## TNEPPER (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm intrested

dead center archery


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

those look cool


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Niiiiice im indude!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I know where some of my christmas money is going.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Man that'd look sick with MaitlandUSA on the front and Xtreme on the back! With the rest of em down the sleeves.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

looks good, are you gonna have problems with copy right?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

peter rogers said:


> looks good, are you gonna have problems with copy right?


You have to get the use of logos approved by the company which 99% doesnt care for their shooters to use. Heres an example lets say I have 20 PSE or any other shirts made up and then resale them to anyone then that wouldnt be OK but if you get permission to make you a one off shirt for yourself then most companies are fine with that


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Will you be pumping them out by January? I am stoked to get one!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Big Ragu said:


> Will you be pumping them out by January? I am stoked to get one!


I was wanting to get mine done first but if you can get me the files and permission we can get started


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Very interested....


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds cool Mark Ashley and me both would be interested!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

hopefully I can get some ordered soon


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

What is the material of those shirts? I wouldn't mind having one!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

giddi1820 said:


> What is the material of those shirts? I wouldn't mind having one!


Im not 100% sure what they call the material but it is like the cool dry shirts that wick moisture away to keep you cooler in the summer


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Hay Mark I am the Usa Rep for Toxifil.com and we are a shirt based company based in Canada and would be willing to talk with you with some ideas. thanks give me Pm and i will give you my phone # Thanks Rex


----------



## captain_america (Mar 7, 2010)

I would be interested!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

hopefully soon still waiting for a couple logo files


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

When can we order them? What is the cost? Thanks


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im interested.. I think it would be awesome...


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Mark check out the following and I think this is whay you are looking for www.atomicarcherjerseys.com I am on there pro staff and would be glad to help you all out any way that I can. Go to there site and order a jersey and I will give you $10.00 off your jersey cost. Dont forget we charge 'no' set up or art work fee. The price you see is the price you pay plus S&h. check it out I am sure you will like what you see Thanks Rex


----------

